# Protective Notice



## Hogan (13 Jun 2004)

I have recently been placed on Protective Notice by my employer. Does anyone know where I can out more information about what this means. I have checked the oasis.gov.ie website but have been unable to find anything of use. Some questions:

How long does protective notice last? 
How do my rights as an employee change once I am placed on protective notice?
I am 9 months from retirement after over 40 years service, can I look for redundancy? 
I am not aware of any reason why Protective Notice was issued (or have not been given any reason).


----------



## Guest (14 Jun 2004)

The DETE employment rights section is very good for information on these matters. If the website doesn't answer your questions then give them a call or an email directly and they'll probably be able to help:

www.entemp.ie


----------

